# Klassendiagramm und Beziehungen



## Guest (30. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

habe mal ne frage zur erstellung von klassendiagrammen. wie macht mans richtig.

Also mal ein ganz typisches Bsp. ich habe eine Klasse Schule und eine Klasse Schueler. Beide klassen haben typische Varibalen wie name usw. Jetzt möchte ich Modellieren das eine Schule Schueler besitzt. dafür würde ich beim porgrammieren in der klasse schule einfach eine arraylist von Schuelern anlegen welche ich dann mit get und set methoden verwalte. Aber wie mache ich das im Diagramm. Ziehe ich da nur eine Verbindung und schreibe an die Pfeilspitze schule undgebe die Multiplizität an (also 0..*) oder mache ich die Verbindung einfach nur so also nur die richtung aber keine angabe von multiplizität und variable und erstelle mir eine Variable in der Klasse Schule vom typ schueler mit der multiplizität?

Wie macht man das richtig, soll dasn hinterher den code daraus generieren, und wollte es deswegen richtig machen.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (30. Jul 2007)

Hier ein vergleichbares Beispiel:
http://www.mathematik.uni-ulm.de/sai/ss03/oodb/slides/physreldb-10.html


----------



## The_S (30. Jul 2007)

Multiplizität? Ich kenn das nur unter Kardinalität ???:L . Bei Klassendiagrammen werden diese ...täten eigentlich immer angegeben. Ansonsten isses ne normale Assoziation, da weder Aggregation noch Komposition vorliegt (wobei, man könnte auch interpretieren, dass die Schule nicht ohne Schüler existieren kann ...).


----------



## Gast (30. Jul 2007)

danke erst mal für die antworden werde mir den link dann mal anschauen.

in meinem uml Tool visual paradigm heißt das halt mulitpliziät ist aber das gleiche wie kardianalität 

mir ging es bloß darum ob ich in meiner Klasse schule die variable anlegen muss, oder ob diese durch die verbindung automatisch schon da ist und ich wenn ich dann noch die variable anlege ich das ganze doppelt habe


----------



## Gast (30. Jul 2007)

Hallo habe mir den link mal angesehen, da sieht man aber auch leider nicht, ob ich im klassendiagramm die variable in der klasse angebe oder nicht. wie macht ihr das denn geht ihr die variable in der klasse an oder macht ihr nur eine verbindung


----------



## Guest (30. Jul 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie macht man das richtig, soll dasn hinterher den code daraus generieren, und wollte es deswegen richtig machen.



ausprobieren ;-)


----------

